# The tale of a self build in Highland Scotland



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't know whether anyone on here has read this, but it is a highly entertaining tale of the trials and tribulations involved in doing a self build 100 miles north of Fort William by a guy initially resident in the Cotswolds, and latterly in the Lake District. Very entertaining, especially if you have ever tried to get any trades to do some work in rural Scotland. Oh, through the build he drives an RS4, 996TT and AMV8 amongst others...

Enjoy.

Link here


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

He's a brave (but rich) man to attempt it - but with those views who can blame him.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

That is a beautiful location and house


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Â£304,800 + land! 

im guessing its worth in the reigon of Â£1m = nice investment.

Id love to do a self build, obisouly not as big as that (well to start with anyway!). As long as you style it correctly you can usually make a hefty profit from it (100% in most cases)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks like a total ballache, but worth it in the end I guess.

Stunning location. Stunning house.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RS6, not RS4


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> RS6, not RS4


Ok, it was late and I was trying to remember and not go back through the pages to check...anyway, he upgraded to an AM in the end... :-*


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

RS4/6, in any case he has quite a catalogue of cars 

Interesting website, he has composed music for various TV series.

:roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

It was good that he kept a level head and humour throughout the build, I'm sure he managed it as he could afford it, anyway it was a great thread and thumbs up to him he has a magnificent home now eventually,if it's now complete !!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Absolutely stunning location. Not so keen on house design - i'd want to bring more of those views inside and most windows seem too small to exploit this - prob building regs. I like the eco angle and geo heat pump

Torridon hotel looks nice.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I love this line, sums it all up really:

'Were I ever to build another house (God forbid), the first thing I would be tempted to organise is not the foundations, nor the sewers, or an architect - but a Kalashnikov.'


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice views, nice house and an extremely well written account of the adventure. Good work.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Great read  ...I remember hearing about this website at work as our office does a lot of self-build mortgages and finance...think it was one of our other offices that helped with the financing


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Torridon hotel looks nice.


Funnily enough, I thought that too - kinda mental note to self to get booked in. I wonder how many "tourists" that have read his account will pitch up at his door? In the first few months it will probably be a novelty...


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am amazed that he could organise a house build on that scale, drive up there every week, keep working (I presume?), have a nice garage of cars, and design and maintain a fantastic weblog/website and be a family man.

Hats off to the fella [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Brave guy  
I would love to commision a 'Grand Design'
but not there (the views ARE great but the climate would get
me down).
And not that type of 'Wow Factor' house; it might look great but IMO
living in something like that has too many impractical downsides:-

You have to be clean, neat and tidy for a start :roll: 
They are usually acuostically unpleasant
and not having demarcated rooms/spaces means that it's hard
to have privacy, and kitchen cooking smells don't tend to
stay in the kitchen :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

good read and review of a horrendous experience but excellent outcome.

Stress IS "forces exerted on you thta you have no control over".

He definately experienced stress.

Cheered up my Sunday morning


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"WoW" Brilliant stuff!  Very entertaining reading! Well better than the Sunday papers anyhow! :roll: .
It makes my project of restoring a 30 year old house that has had no modernisation done since new look like childs play :roll:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I like the guy's sense of humour, which must have come in pretty handy given the trials and tribulations he has been through. I like the outside but would have gone for a more modern interior fit out. And an Aston to go with it - :mrgreen:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Torridon is very beautiful - I was up there a couple of years ago doing a few of the local Munros, phenomenal scenery


----------

